# "Gewinn"-SMS



## jupp11 (21 Oktober 2015)

https://www.google.de/?gws_rd=ssl#q=gewinn-sms

aktuell: http://www.merkur.de/wirtschaft/rewe-warnt-sms-nachricht-ueber-gewinnspiel-zr-5661371.html


> München - "Sie hatten Glück bei der Ziehung! REWE 500EUR." Diese oder ähnliche Textnachrichten bekommen derzeit viele aufs Handy. Und Überraschung: Es ist eine fiese Abzocke.
> 
> Rewe warnt vor angeblichen Gewinnspielen im Namen der Supermarktkette. "Derzeit erhalten wir leider immer wieder Nachrichten, dass Kunden telefonisch, per E-Mail, SMS oder via Pop-Up angeblich im Namen der Rewe über einen Gewinn benachrichtigt werden", teilte ein Sprecher am Montag mit.
> Meist werden die angeblichen Gewinner gebeten, ihre Kontodaten anzugeben oder ein Zeitungsabonnement abzuschließen, damit der Gewinn ausgezahlt werden könne. Die Anrufe, E-Mails oder SMS dienten jedoch "illegalen oder zumindest zweifelhaften Aktivitäten". Die Supermarktkette rät Kunden, die Daten nicht preiszugeben. Die versprochenen Gewinne gibt es nie.


----------



## BenTigger (21 Oktober 2015)

Die SMS hab ich auch bekommen.

Ich bin auch Kunde von Rewe...

Aber da ich dort kein Gewinspiel mitgemacht habe und Rewe definitiv auch nicht meine Telefonnummer hat, war mir klar, das ist eine  ABZOCKE.

Also machts wie ich, immer Gehirn einschalten, wenn so eine Gewinankündigung kommt...


----------



## Nicko1998 (27 Oktober 2015)

Nahezu jede Woche kommt SMS von diesen Pennern aus der Schweiz mit Gewinnmitteilungen. Hab bis heute mindestens 20x Beschwerdeformular an die BNetzA gesendet.


----------



## dvill (29 Oktober 2015)

Da dauern Reaktionen erfahrungsgemäß lange, wenn überhaupt.

Die Belästigung ist arbeitsteilig organisiert. Briefkastenfirmen erledigen die Drecksarbeit, die sich auch nicht an Gesetze und andere Hemmnisse halten muss.

Finanziert wird das durch schicke Firmen, die ganz toll sein wollen und in der Öffentlichkeit nicht in Verbindung mit diesen Drecksarbeiten genannt sein wollen.

Hier gibt es eine ansehnliche Listen der Partnerfirmen:

https://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/sh...-Maxx-Pro-GmbH&p=388828&viewfull=1#post388828

Da sind sicher Firmen dabei, die den Eingang von vielen bösen Beschwerden nicht einfach so ignorieren können ...


----------



## Antiscammer (31 Oktober 2015)

Strafanzeige wegen des Verdachts auf Steuerstraftaten sowie der Geldwäsche sowie des gewerbsmäßigen Betrugs erstatten.

Die Finanzbehörden haben durchaus Möglichkeiten, die Geldbewegungen zu den dubiosen Konten nachzuvollziehen. Das gilt übrigens auch für Konten in der Schweiz und in Liechtenstein. Die dortigen Behörden kooperieren bei Ermittlungen.


----------



## Prinzess1 (13 Dezember 2015)

Ich hab letztens auch genau eine solche SMS bekommen, mit der Info "...sie haben einen Gewinn bis zu 50.000 Euro..."
das heisst es kann auch 0,01 € sein oder ?


----------



## Antiscammer (8 Januar 2016)

Es kann auch nullkommanull sein. Zwar gibt es im BGB eine rechtliche Verpflichtung, dass ein versprochener Gewinn auch ausgezahlt werden muss. Jedoch muss man, um diesen Anspruch durchzusetzen, erst einmal überhaupt den Verursacher der Werbung gerichtsfest greifen können. Hieran mangelt es allerdings regelmäßig. Ein Phantom kann man nicht verklagen.


----------



## BillyBoy (25 April 2016)

Hab schon öfter ähnliche SMS bekommen, immer von derselben deutschen Nummer
Kann ich die irgendwie sperren ?


----------



## BenTigger (25 April 2016)

Ja, in deinem Handy in die Blacklist eintragen.


----------



## Hippo (25 April 2016)

Prinzess1 schrieb:


> ......sie haben einen Gewinn bis zu 50.000 Euro..."
> das heisst es kann auch 0,01 € sein oder ?


Genau so! Oder´n Kugelschreiber mit warmem Händedruck ...
Ist zwar ein Zitat eines alten Posts, sollte aber nochmal in Erinnerung gerufen werden.
Das ist nämlich die Zauberformel in diesen Versprechungen/Ankündigungen.


----------



## RomanDU (8 April 2017)

Ich bekomm ständig SMS wonach ich meine letzte Aldi Rechnung fotografieren und einreichen soll.
Was ist das denn ?


----------



## BenTigger (8 April 2017)

Werbung


----------

